# Pigeon loft



## newpigeon2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

I was going to build a loft around this car port I was wondering if pigeon can be on the ground inside where its dry? Or do the need to be up off the ground?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Now that looks big  only problem I see is that most your pigeons are going to be going to the highest part of your loft and at that height it would be hard to get some birds... with all that space you have enough room to put many purches.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, you can't have them on the ground. They need walls with nest boxes and perches. They need a loft.


----------



## newpigeon2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

I was going to put plywood on the sides and front and back and close it in and have 4 foot by 6 foot by 6 foot high pens inside.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But you said you would keep them on the ground. They need boxes and perches on the walls. Pigeons don't stay on the ground.


----------

